# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Resun LP 60 mati.....

## nuroso

Selamat pagi.......
Pagi ini liat ikan pada lemes semua...ternyata aeratorku Resun LP 60 mati....  ::   padahal malem harinya aku liat masih nyala.... kalo di semarang dimana ya bisa memperbaiki...mohon sharingnya......thanks b4...,.  ::

----------


## fakoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## doddy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nuroso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nuroso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nuroso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nuroso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## h_andria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

yang jual komentar dikit ah:

kalo memungkinkan kirim ke jakarta aja pak nuroso ... nanti aku bawain ke duta mas dan aku kirim balik ... lewat pak nugroho hehehehe


thanks pak nuroso

dodo






> Originally Posted by doddy
> 
> coba bw ke yang jual untuk perbaikan om. klo masih getar, cuma gak keluar angin, membrannya yang sobek, dia ada partnya. klo rusak dia bisa perbaiki
> 
> 
> yang jual jauh mas.... di jakarta....   ntar kelamaan....
> Biasanya kalo mati total gitu yang rusak apa ya mas ....and kalo tak bawa ke tukang pompa bisa gak ya....

----------


## nuroso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nuroso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nuroso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## fachm13

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SUNU

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## isman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

